# اكتشفى ما اذا كنت مراهقة!!! :) اختبار بسيط تعالى نشوف



## just member (1 يناير 2008)

*لتعرفي ما إذا كنت قد تركت عالم المراهقات أم مازال بعضه ملتصقا بك 

••• تفضلين قضاء وقت فراغك في:أ ـ الخروج وصحبة الصديقات.
ب ـ القراءة وأحيانا الرسم.
ج ـ مشاهدة التلفاز بصحبة العائلة.

••• تفضلين قراءة القصص التي تحكي عن:

أ ـ الرومانسية وقصص العشاق.
ب ـ العلمية والطبية.
ج ـ الحكايات والقصص الغريبة.

••• تميلين إلى الملابس ذات الطبيعة:

أ ـ العملية كالجينز والـ «تي شيرت».
ب ـ المهم أن تكون مريحة.
ج ـ ملابس بألوان زاهية.


••• تعتبرين سرك مع:أ ـ صديقتي المقربة.
ب ـ لا أحد.
ج ـ والدتي.

••• ما رأيك في الزواج المبكر:أ ـ ظلم للفتاة التي لن تعيش سنها كما يجب.
ب ـ أحياناً يكون ناجحاً.
ج ـ لا أعلم.

••• تفضلين الخروج في نزهة إلى:

أ ـ السينما أو المقاهي.
ب ـ زيارة صديقتي.
ج ـ الحدائق والمناطق الخضراء.

••• تفضلين الشاب:أ ـ «الدونجوان» والمنفتح.
ب ـ الخلوق والعاقل.
ج ـ الحنون.

••• أكثر ما يضايقك في معاملة الآخرين لك:أ ـ معاملتي كطفلة.
ب ـ معاملتي بتجاهل.
ج ـ معاملتي بقسوة.

••• برنامجك المفضل:

أ ـ البرامج الموسيقية وبرامج الفنانين.
ب ـ البرامج العلمية.
ج ـ برامج المسابقات وأفلام الكارتون.

••• كيف تصفين علاقتك بمعلماتك بالمدرسة:

أ ـ مشاكسة دائماً.
ب ـ رسمية وجيدة إلى حد كبير.
ج ـ ودودة جداً
••• عندما تشعرين بفرح شديد، هل:أ ـ أصرخ وأضحك بشدة.
ب ـ لا أعلم أحياناً كيف أعبر.
ج ـ أبكي من الفرح.

••• هل تعتبرين نفسك شخصية بارزة وسط صديقاتك:أ ـ نعم بالتأكيد.
ب ـ إلى حد بسيط، لقلة صديقاتي.
ج ـ مع البعض منهن.

••• تفضلين الموسيقى:
أ ـ السريعة
ب ـ الهادئة.
ج ـ أستمع للكل حسب المزاج.

••• تعبرين عن غضبك:
أ ـ بالصراخ والغضب.
ب ـ بصمت.
ج ـ بالبكاء.

••• أكثر ما تفكرين به:أ ـ الخروج والتمتع بالوقت.
ب ـ المستقبل وما يدور من حولي.
ج ـ بالذكريات وأيام الطفولة الجميلة.

••• ما رأيك بعالم المراهقات:أ ـ عالم خاص جداً ومميز.
ب ـ لا أظن أنه عالم مفضل بذاته. 
ج ـ فترة عمرية لا أكثر.


النتائج


••• تميلين الى المراهقة المتهورة •••

< إذا كانت معظم إجاباتك (أ):أنت بكل تأكيد مراهقة من الدرجة الأولى، تميلين إلى الجنون والتهور في كل تصرفاتك، تميلين إلى الصرعات في ذوقك، تفضلين الصديقة على الأخت، تعشقين نجوم آخر زمن، وتهوين الرقص.. تفضلين الابتعاد عن الأجواء الأسرية والعائلية، تحلمين دائماً بحياة مختلفة عن حياتك الواقعية، تعجبك حياة الانفتاح والشهرة وتحلمين بأن تكوني أحد أفرادها الذين هم بنظرك أسعد الناس.

نصيحتنا:احذري فليس دائماً كل ما هو وردي يتصف بالجمال، وليس كل ما هو مغطى بالسكر حلو المذاق، انجرافك هذا وتهورك يسير بك في طريق لا تحمد عقباها، والعقل مطلوب في كثير من الأمور، ولا تناقض بين العقل والحياة الجميلة السعيدة، احذري الوقوع في المآزق فأنت لست على قدر كاف من الخبرة لحلها أو الخوض بها، تعقلي قليلاً وفكري بمستقبلك بجدية أكبر ولا تستخفي بأبسط الأمور.

••• تميلين الى المراهقة العاقلة •••

< إذا كانت معظم إجاباتك (ب): مراهقة عاقلة ومتزنة، غالباً ما يربطك بعالم المراهقات هو سنك فقط، لكنك في الحقيقة تتصرفين كراشدة وتميلين لمن هم أكبر منك سناً، وتصرفاتك جميعها توحي بفتاة رزينة تفكر بعقلها قبل أي تصرف أو خطوة.

نصيحتنا:هنيئاً لك حياتك الهادئة العاقلة البعيدة عن التجاوزات والأخطاء، لكن احذري قبل أن تشعري بأنك فتاة الثلاثين وأنت في العشرين من عمرك، فلا تضارب بين العقل والعمر. حاولي الاستمتاع بحياتك وسنك في ظل بعض العقل والجدية، ولا تحملي نفسك فوق طاقتها وقدرتها، فحياتك وشخصيتك تحمل في طياتها بعضاً من الانطوائية التي قد تفصلك عن العالم الحقيقي الذي لا بد لك من العيش به.

•••تميلين الى المراهقة الطفلة •••

< إذا كانت معظم إجاباتك (ج): أنت طفلة حالمة، لم تنفصلي عن تلك المرحلة من حياتك، ما زالت تؤثر فيك وتعيش بداخلك في كل تصرفاتك، تهوين تلك المرحلة بحريتها وبحدودها المطلقة، ومن دون أن تشعري تعيشين فيها فترة أطول مما يجب، وهذا أحياناً لا يتناسب مع الحياة التي نعيشها والظروف من حولنانصيحتنا:
لقد آن الأوان لتكبري قليلاً وتعلمي أنك ما عدت تلك الطفلة التي تستطيع فعل ما يحلو لها وما تريد، وعليك التحلي ببعض العقل والحِكمة في تصرفاتك، حتى لا تتركي انطباعاً لا ترغبين به عند البعض، فإذا ما صدمت في موقف ما حتى انهارت قواك منه، دربي نفسك للخروج من تلك الحياة الطفولية الحالمة الجميلة التي، للأسف، لم تعودي جزءاً منها *


----------



## just member (1 يناير 2008)

*رد على: اكتشفى ما اذا كنت مراهقة!!!  اختبار بسيط تعالى نشوف*

*اتمنى الردود بجدوبصدق فى الاختبار دة *


----------



## mrmr120 (1 يناير 2008)

*رد على: اكتشفى ما اذا كنت مراهقة!!!  اختبار بسيط تعالى نشوف*

*••• تميلين الى المراهقة العاقلة •••

**< إذا كانت معظم إجاباتك (ب): مراهقة عاقلة ومتزنة، غالباً ما يربطك بعالم المراهقات هو سنك فقط، لكنك في الحقيقة تتصرفين كراشدة وتميلين لمن هم أكبر منك سناً، وتصرفاتك جميعها توحي بفتاة رزينة تفكر بعقلها قبل أي تصرف أو خطوة.

**نصيحتنا:هنيئاً لك حياتك الهادئة العاقلة البعيدة عن التجاوزات والأخطاء، لكن احذري قبل أن تشعري بأنك فتاة الثلاثين وأنت في العشرين من عمرك، فلا تضارب بين العقل والعمر. حاولي الاستمتاع بحياتك وسنك في ظل بعض العقل والجدية، ولا تحملي نفسك فوق طاقتها وقدرتها، فحياتك وشخصيتك تحمل في طياتها بعضاً من الانطوائية التي قد تفصلك عن العالم الحقيقي الذي لا بد لك من العيش به.*


بجد موضوع حلو اوى اوى 
تسلم ايدك​


----------



## ايرينى جورج (2 يناير 2008)

*رد على: اكتشفى ما اذا كنت مراهقة!!!  اختبار بسيط تعالى نشوف*

ولونها حاجة تكسف الاانى طلعت 
)ج(
ماشى يا جوجو ​


----------



## just member (2 يناير 2008)

*رد على: اكتشفى ما اذا كنت مراهقة!!!  اختبار بسيط تعالى نشوف*

*يا تاسونى ولا حاجة تكسف ولا حاجة صدقينى بلعكس دى فترة المراهقة دى عند كل ناس الذ فترة لاننا بنكون بجد ممجانين وممكن نعمل اى حاجة فى اى حاجة 
بس الاهم الوقتى هو انها تكون بعقل ولو احساس المراهقة صح يبقى انتى بتعيشى احلى طفولة بجد*


----------



## فادى ميشيل (2 يناير 2008)

*رد على: اكتشفى ما اذا كنت مراهقة!!!  اختبار بسيط تعالى نشوف*

طيب دة للبنات والولد مفيش حاجة ذى كدة


----------



## just member (2 يناير 2008)

*رد على: اكتشفى ما اذا كنت مراهقة!!!  اختبار بسيط تعالى نشوف*

من عنيا يا مستر  
بس ربنا يبعت


----------



## la Vierge Marie (2 يناير 2008)

*رد على: اكتشفى ما اذا كنت مراهقة!!!  اختبار بسيط تعالى نشوف*

••• تميلين الى المراهقة العاقلة •••

< إذا كانت معظم إجاباتك (ب): مراهقة عاقلة ومتزنة، غالباً ما يربطك بعالم المراهقات هو سنك فقط، لكنك في الحقيقة تتصرفين كراشدة وتميلين لمن هم أكبر منك سناً، وتصرفاتك جميعها توحي بفتاة رزينة تفكر بعقلها قبل أي تصرف أو خطوة.

نصيحتنا:هنيئاً لك حياتك الهادئة العاقلة البعيدة عن التجاوزات والأخطاء، لكن احذري قبل أن تشعري بأنك فتاة الثلاثين وأنت في العشرين من عمرك، فلا تضارب بين العقل والعمر. حاولي الاستمتاع بحياتك وسنك في ظل بعض العقل والجدية، ولا تحملي نفسك فوق طاقتها وقدرتها، فحياتك وشخصيتك تحمل في طياتها بعضاً من الانطوائية التي قد تفصلك عن العالم الحقيقي الذي لا بد لك من العيش به.

شكرا 
الاختبار رائع
تحياتي ​


----------



## assyrian girl (6 يناير 2008)

*رد على: اكتشفى ما اذا كنت مراهقة!!!  اختبار بسيط تعالى نشوف*

*••• تميلين الى المراهقة المتهورة •••

< إذا كانت معظم إجاباتك (أ):أنت بكل تأكيد مراهقة من الدرجة الأولى، تميلين إلى الجنون والتهور في كل تصرفاتك، تميلين إلى الصرعات في ذوقك، تفضلين الصديقة على الأخت، تعشقين نجوم آخر زمن، وتهوين الرقص.. تفضلين الابتعاد عن الأجواء الأسرية والعائلية، تحلمين دائماً بحياة مختلفة عن حياتك الواقعية، تعجبك حياة الانفتاح والشهرة وتحلمين بأن تكوني أحد أفرادها الذين هم بنظرك أسعد الناس.

نصيحتنا:احذري فليس دائماً كل ما هو وردي يتصف بالجمال، وليس كل ما هو مغطى بالسكر حلو المذاق، انجرافك هذا وتهورك يسير بك في طريق لا تحمد عقباها، والعقل مطلوب في كثير من الأمور، ولا تناقض بين العقل والحياة الجميلة السعيدة، احذري الوقوع في المآزق فأنت لست على قدر كاف من الخبرة لحلها أو الخوض بها، تعقلي قليلاً وفكري بمستقبلك بجدية أكبر ولا تستخفي بأبسط الأمور.



hehehehehhehehehehehehehehehehe
man I am so shy of myself now lol
thx alot for ur topic
God bless you​*


----------



## ameer mosa (6 يناير 2008)

*رد على: اكتشفى ما اذا كنت مراهقة!!!  اختبار بسيط تعالى نشوف*

السلام عليكم حجي يويو_سه3:mus13:
موضوعك كلش حلو ماكو مثله رجالي :boxing:

بس الحمدلله البنات اللي بالمنتدى كلهم عاقلين بس وحدة متهورة هههههههههه دااشاقة​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (6 يناير 2008)

*رد على: اكتشفى ما اذا كنت مراهقة!!!  اختبار بسيط تعالى نشوف*

*••• تفضلين قضاء وقت فراغك في:*
*أ ـ الخروج وصحبة الصديقات.*
*ب ـ القراءة وأحيانا الرسم.*
*ج ـ مشاهدة التلفاز بصحبة العائلة.*

*••• تفضلين قراءة القصص التي تحكي عن:*
*أ ـ الرومانسية وقصص العشاق.*
*ب ـ العلمية والطبية.*
*ج ـ الحكايات والقصص الغريبة.*

*••• تميلين إلى الملابس ذات الطبيعة:*
*أ ـ العملية كالجينز والـ «تي شيرت».*
*ب ـ المهم أن تكون مريحة.*
*ج ـ ملابس بألوان زاهية.*

*••• تعتبرين سرك مع:*
*أ ـ صديقتي المقربة.*
*ب ـ لا أحد.*
*ج ـ والدتي.*

*••• ما رأيك في الزواج المبكر:*
*أ ـ ظلم للفتاة التي لن تعيش سنها كما يجب.*
*ب ـ أحياناً يكون ناجحاً.*
*ج ـ لا أعلم.*

*••• تفضلين الخروج في نزهة إلى:*
*أ ـ السينما أو المقاهي.*
*ب ـ زيارة صديقتي.*
*ج ـ الحدائق والمناطق الخضراء.*

*••• تفضلين الشاب:*
*أ ـ «الدونجوان» والمنفتح.*
*ب ـ الخلوق والعاقل.*
*ج ـ الحنون.*

*••• أكثر ما يضايقك في معاملة الآخرين لك:*
*أ ـ معاملتي كطفلة.*
*ب ـ معاملتي بتجاهل.*
*ج ـ معاملتي بقسوة.*

*••• برنامجك المفضل:*
*أ ـ البرامج الموسيقية وبرامج الفنانين.*
*ب ـ البرامج العلمية.*
*ج ـ برامج المسابقات وأفلام الكارتون.*

*••• كيف تصفين علاقتك بمعلماتك بالمدرسة:*
*أ ـ مشاكسة دائماً.*
*ب ـ رسمية وجيدة إلى حد كبير.*
*ج ـ ودودة جداً*

*••• عندما تشعرين بفرح شديد، هل:*
*أ ـ أصرخ وأضحك بشدة.*
*ب ـ لا أعلم أحياناً كيف أعبر.*
*ج ـ أبكي من الفرح.*

*••• هل تعتبرين نفسك شخصية بارزة وسط صديقاتك:*
*أ ـ نعم بالتأكيد.*
*ب ـ إلى حد بسيط، لقلة صديقاتي.*
*ج ـ مع البعض منهن.*

*••• تفضلين الموسيقى:*
*أ ـ السريعة*
*ب ـ الهادئة.*
*ج ـ أستمع للكل حسب المزاج.*

*••• تعبرين عن غضبك:*
*أ ـ بالصراخ والغضب.*
*ب ـ بصمت.*
*ج ـ بالبكاء.*

*••• أكثر ما تفكرين به:*
*أ ـ الخروج والتمتع بالوقت.*
*ب ـ المستقبل وما يدور من حولي.*
*ج ـ بالذكريات وأيام الطفولة الجميلة.*

*••• ما رأيك بعالم المراهقات:*
*أ ـ عالم خاص جداً ومميز.*
*ب ـ لا أظن أنه عالم مفضل بذاته. *
*ج ـ فترة عمرية لا أكثر.*

*النتيجة 7 أ وووو 8 ج وووو 1 ب*

*يبقى ج:*

*



•••تميلين الى المراهقة الطفلة •••

أنقر للتوسيع...

*


> *< إذا كانت معظم إجاباتك (ج): *
> *أنت طفلة حالمة، لم تنفصلي عن تلك المرحلة من حياتك، ما زالت تؤثر فيك وتعيش بداخلك في كل تصرفاتك، تهوين تلك المرحلة بحريتها وبحدودها المطلقة، ومن دون أن تشعري تعيشين فيها فترة أطول مما يجب، وهذا أحياناً لا يتناسب مع الحياة التي نعيشها والظروف من حولنا*
> *نصيحتنا:*
> *لقد آن الأوان لتكبري قليلاً وتعلمي أنك ما عدت تلك الطفلة التي تستطيع فعل ما يحلو لها وما تريد، وعليك التحلي ببعض العقل والحِكمة في تصرفاتك، حتى لا تتركي انطباعاً لا ترغبين به عند البعض، فإذا ما صدمت في موقف ما حتى انهارت قواك منه، دربي نفسك للخروج من تلك الحياة الطفولية الحالمة الجميلة التي، للأسف، لم تعودي جزءاً منها *


----------



## وفاء فوزي (12 يناير 2008)

*رد على: اكتشفى ما اذا كنت مراهقة!!!  اختبار بسيط تعالى نشوف*

الحمد لله أنا مراهقة أه بس عاقله برضو


----------



## just member (30 أغسطس 2008)

*اشكركم على الردود الجميلة *
*اتمنى يكون الموضوع عجبكم*
*شكرااااااااا*​


----------



## missorang2006 (30 أغسطس 2008)

come with me قال:


> *لتعرفي ما إذا كنت قد تركت عالم المراهقات أم مازال بعضه ملتصقا بك
> 
> ••• تفضلين قضاء وقت فراغك في:أ ـ الخروج وصحبة الصديقات.
> ب ـ القراءة وأحيانا الرسم.
> ...



*10 أ 1 ب 5 ج   يبقى أ 

هههههههههههههه متهورة !!!*


----------



## just member (30 أغسطس 2008)

missorang2006 قال:


> *10 أ 1 ب 5 ج يبقى أ *
> 
> *هههههههههههههه متهورة !!!*


*هههههههههههه*
*عادى *
*بس خليها فى سرك بقى*
*شكرا لمرورك اختى العزيزة*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## mero_engel (30 أغسطس 2008)

come with me قال:


> *لتعرفي ما إذا كنت قد تركت عالم المراهقات أم مازال بعضه ملتصقا بك *
> 
> *••• تفضلين قضاء وقت فراغك في:أ ـ الخروج وصحبة الصديقات.*
> *ب ـ القراءة وأحيانا الرسم.*
> ...


*ميرسي يا جوجو علي الموضوع الجميل *
*تسلم ايدك *
*ربنا يباركك*
​


----------



## just member (30 أغسطس 2008)

mero_engel قال:


> *ميرسي يا جوجو علي الموضوع الجميل *
> 
> *تسلم ايدك *
> *ربنا يباركك*​


*ميرسى ليكى انتى يا مارو على مرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة *
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*
*واتمنالك كل خير*​


----------



## فونتالولو (31 أغسطس 2008)

تميلين الى المراهقة الطفلة •••

< إذا كانت معظم إجاباتك (ج): أنت طفلة حالمة، لم تنفصلي عن تلك المرحلة من حياتك، ما زالت تؤثر فيك وتعيش بداخلك في كل تصرفاتك، تهوين تلك المرحلة بحريتها وبحدودها المطلقة، ومن دون أن تشعري تعيشين فيها فترة أطول مما يجب، وهذا أحياناً لا يتناسب مع الحياة التي نعيشها والظروف من حولنانصيحتنا:
لقد آن الأوان لتكبري قليلاً وتعلمي أنك ما عدت تلك الطفلة التي تستطيع فعل ما يحلو لها وما تريد، وعليك التحلي ببعض العقل والحِكمة في تصرفاتك، حتى لا تتركي انطباعاً لا ترغبين به عند البعض، فإذا ما صدمت في موقف ما حتى انهارت قواك منه، دربي نفسك للخروج من تلك الحياة الطفولية الحالمة الجميلة التي، للأسف، لم تعودي جزءاً منها


----------



## just member (31 أغسطس 2008)

فونتالولو قال:


> تميلين الى المراهقة الطفلة •••
> 
> < إذا كانت معظم إجاباتك (ج): أنت طفلة حالمة، لم تنفصلي عن تلك المرحلة من حياتك، ما زالت تؤثر فيك وتعيش بداخلك في كل تصرفاتك، تهوين تلك المرحلة بحريتها وبحدودها المطلقة، ومن دون أن تشعري تعيشين فيها فترة أطول مما يجب، وهذا أحياناً لا يتناسب مع الحياة التي نعيشها والظروف من حولنانصيحتنا:
> لقد آن الأوان لتكبري قليلاً وتعلمي أنك ما عدت تلك الطفلة التي تستطيع فعل ما يحلو لها وما تريد، وعليك التحلي ببعض العقل والحِكمة في تصرفاتك، حتى لا تتركي انطباعاً لا ترغبين به عند البعض، فإذا ما صدمت في موقف ما حتى انهارت قواك منه، دربي نفسك للخروج من تلك الحياة الطفولية الحالمة الجميلة التي، للأسف، لم تعودي جزءاً منها


*شكرا لمرورك *
*ربنا يبارك حياتك واتمنالك كل خير*


----------



## اخوكم (1 سبتمبر 2008)

come with me قال:


> *لتعرفي ما إذا كنت قد تركت عالم المراهقات أم مازال بعضه ملتصقا بك
> 
> ••• تفضلين قضاء وقت فراغك في:أ ـ الخروج وصحبة الصديقات.
> ب ـ القراءة وأحيانا الرسم.
> ...



معلش انا اتاخرت فى الرد عليك

ربنا يبارك كل اعمالك


----------



## Esther (1 سبتمبر 2008)

انا طلعت ( ب) 
ميرسى جدا جدا على الاختبار الرائع ده
عاشت ايديك​


----------



## ابنه الملك (4 سبتمبر 2008)

انا طلعت
طلعت


(ج)
 شكرا  ليكى ربنا يباركك


----------



## M a r i a m (4 سبتمبر 2008)

*••• تميلين الى المراهقة العاقلة •••

< إذا كانت معظم إجاباتك (ب): مراهقة عاقلة ومتزنة، غالباً ما يربطك بعالم المراهقات هو سنك فقط، لكنك في الحقيقة تتصرفين كراشدة وتميلين لمن هم أكبر منك سناً، وتصرفاتك جميعها توحي بفتاة رزينة تفكر بعقلها قبل أي تصرف أو خطوة.

نصيحتنا:هنيئاً لك حياتك الهادئة العاقلة البعيدة عن التجاوزات والأخطاء، لكن احذري قبل أن تشعري بأنك فتاة الثلاثين وأنت في العشرين من عمرك، فلا تضارب بين العقل والعمر. حاولي الاستمتاع بحياتك وسنك في ظل بعض العقل والجدية، ولا تحملي نفسك فوق طاقتها وقدرتها، فحياتك وشخصيتك تحمل في طياتها بعضاً من الانطوائية التي قد تفصلك عن العالم الحقيقي الذي لا بد لك من العيش به.*


*ميرسي جوجو بجد لموضوعك الجميل*
*وتقريبا من فترة حليت نفس الاختبار ده فى الفيس بوك وطلعت بنفس النتيجة*
*ميرسي ياباشا*​


----------



## just member (12 سبتمبر 2008)

اخوكم قال:


> معلش انا اتاخرت فى الرد عليك
> 
> ربنا يبارك كل اعمالك


 نورت بمشاركتك 
ولا تأخير ولا شيء
لمهم انك موجود
ربنا يباركك


----------



## just member (12 سبتمبر 2008)

esther قال:


> انا طلعت ( ب) ​
> 
> ميرسى جدا جدا على الاختبار الرائع ده​
> عاشت ايديك​


*ميرسى لمرورك يا استير*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## just member (12 سبتمبر 2008)

ابنه الملك قال:


> انا طلعت
> طلعت
> 
> 
> ...


*شكرا لمرورك اختى العزيزة*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## just member (12 سبتمبر 2008)

y_a_r_a قال:


> *••• تميلين الى المراهقة العاقلة •••*​
> 
> *< إذا كانت معظم إجاباتك (ب): مراهقة عاقلة ومتزنة، غالباً ما يربطك بعالم المراهقات هو سنك فقط، لكنك في الحقيقة تتصرفين كراشدة وتميلين لمن هم أكبر منك سناً، وتصرفاتك جميعها توحي بفتاة رزينة تفكر بعقلها قبل أي تصرف أو خطوة.*​
> *نصيحتنا:هنيئاً لك حياتك الهادئة العاقلة البعيدة عن التجاوزات والأخطاء، لكن احذري قبل أن تشعري بأنك فتاة الثلاثين وأنت في العشرين من عمرك، فلا تضارب بين العقل والعمر. حاولي الاستمتاع بحياتك وسنك في ظل بعض العقل والجدية، ولا تحملي نفسك فوق طاقتها وقدرتها، فحياتك وشخصيتك تحمل في طياتها بعضاً من الانطوائية التي قد تفصلك عن العالم الحقيقي الذي لا بد لك من العيش به.*​
> ...


 *شكرا ليكى يا يارا لمشاركتك الجميلة *
*ربنا يباركك *
*وديما منورانا*


----------



## maryem66 (12 سبتمبر 2008)

موضوع جميل جدااااااا
وانا رقم ب ميرسى كتير للموضوع المميز


----------



## hesseny2000 (12 سبتمبر 2008)

للاسف كل اجابتي بحرف الواو 
يعني مراهق جدا 
جدا جدا 
شكرا ع الموضوع ​


----------



## بنت الملك22 (16 سبتمبر 2008)

*•••تميلين الى المراهقة الطفلة •••

< إذا كانت معظم إجاباتك (ج): أنت طفلة حالمة، لم تنفصلي عن تلك المرحلة من حياتك، ما زالت تؤثر فيك وتعيش بداخلك في كل تصرفاتك، تهوين تلك المرحلة بحريتها وبحدودها المطلقة، ومن دون أن تشعري تعيشين فيها فترة أطول مما يجب، وهذا أحياناً لا يتناسب مع الحياة التي نعيشها والظروف من حولنانصيحتنا:
لقد آن الأوان لتكبري قليلاً وتعلمي أنك ما عدت تلك الطفلة التي تستطيع فعل ما يحلو لها وما تريد، وعليك التحلي ببعض العقل والحِكمة في تصرفاتك، حتى لا تتركي انطباعاً لا ترغبين به عند البعض، فإذا ما صدمت في موقف ما حتى انهارت قواك منه، دربي نفسك للخروج من تلك الحياة الطفولية الحالمة الجميلة التي، للأسف، لم تعودي جزءاً منها

*


----------



## just member (19 سبتمبر 2008)

maryem66 قال:


> موضوع جميل جدااااااا
> وانا رقم ب ميرسى كتير للموضوع المميز


*شكرا لمرورك*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## just member (19 سبتمبر 2008)

hesseny2000 قال:


> للاسف كل اجابتي بحرف الواو
> 
> يعني مراهق جدا
> جدا جدا
> شكرا ع الموضوع​


 *عادى بقى مش مشكلة *
*شكرا على مرورك *
**
*ربنا يباركك*


----------



## just member (19 سبتمبر 2008)

بنت الملك22 قال:


> *•••تميلين الى المراهقة الطفلة •••*
> 
> *< إذا كانت معظم إجاباتك (ج): أنت طفلة حالمة، لم تنفصلي عن تلك المرحلة من حياتك، ما زالت تؤثر فيك وتعيش بداخلك في كل تصرفاتك، تهوين تلك المرحلة بحريتها وبحدودها المطلقة، ومن دون أن تشعري تعيشين فيها فترة أطول مما يجب، وهذا أحياناً لا يتناسب مع الحياة التي نعيشها والظروف من حولنانصيحتنا:*
> *لقد آن الأوان لتكبري قليلاً وتعلمي أنك ما عدت تلك الطفلة التي تستطيع فعل ما يحلو لها وما تريد، وعليك التحلي ببعض العقل والحِكمة في تصرفاتك، حتى لا تتركي انطباعاً لا ترغبين به عند البعض، فإذا ما صدمت في موقف ما حتى انهارت قواك منه، دربي نفسك للخروج من تلك الحياة الطفولية الحالمة الجميلة التي، للأسف، لم تعودي جزءاً منها*


*يا مرحب  بيكى يا بنت الملك*
*نورتى بمشاركتك*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------

